# Whats biting at the OBX in early March?



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Blues and stripers around in early March? Typical metals and poppers? Worth bringing a cast net? And if I soak bait should I just use a steel leader cause of blues and shark? Sorry so many questions....


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

What part of the OBX are you going to visit? Perhaps a local will chime in, I am well south at Middle Sound. Stripers have been scarce for about 10 years and March was not especially good when they were here. Blues - probably no. Hatteras and Ocracoke might have some puppy drum and perhaps a few spec trout. A little early for big drum in early March. However. Not impossible on Ocracoke if enough SW wind pushes warm water on beach. Dogs will be the entire length of OBX. Hopefully some locals will reply. Probably no need for cast net. Good Luck - glenn


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

gshivar said:


> What part of the OBX are you going to visit? Perhaps a local will chime in, I am well south at Middle Sound. Stripers have been scarce for about 10 years and March was not especially good when they were here. Blues - probably no. Hatteras and Ocracoke might have some puppy drum and perhaps a few spec trout. A little early for big drum in early March. However. Not impossible on Ocracoke if enough SW wind pushes warm water on beach. Dogs will be the entire length of OBX. Hopefully some locals will reply. Probably no need for cast net. Good Luck - glenn


I think we're staying in Kitty hawk and I'll have 2 days so I'm game for any stretch. I know it's early and there won't be much going on but I'll at least try. I'll be slammed with work mid March so my only chance to go will be before then. I'm already making plans for the fall run because this trip is early. But when the ole lady comes home with a room booked and says "let's get out of town and you can fish" Im down for even a skunk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

I went back and read the threads from March the last few year's and the recent dog fish thread. Seems there were and will be some optimistic drum fisherman in early March. I've got determination and hope too. If not there's always the dogfish that seem to be a plague


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Oister said:


> I went back and read the threads from March the last few year's and the recent dog fish thread. Seems there were and will be some optimistic drum fisherman in early March. I've got determination and hope too. If not there's always the dogfish that seem to be a plague


You can catch Drum in March with a SW wind.

Rutgers has a water temp map update you need to pay attention to, you get the day before's information so if the wind direction changes from SW you will have lower odds.

Generally March is an Ocracoke excursion, although at Point can produce. Most of the serious Drum fellas will be down on Ocracoke, unless a warm water pocket is at the Point.

Not a lot will be happening up in Kitty Hawk likely in March.

Key is water temp and if it is below 56-57 degrees, then Big Drum are going to be real scarce.

Earliest I have caught Big Drum is March 2 off the South Point of Ocracoke which is now off limits due to the environment protections for shore birds.

Most fellas use 100 pound mono for the snelled hook, not wire. If big Sharks are around you will have plenty of action as the hook will often be in the corner of the Shark's mouth.

Hard to catch a Drum when a Shark is on your line.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Garboman said:


> You can catch Drum in March with a SW wind.
> 
> Rutgers has a water temp map update you need to pay attention to, you get the day before's information so if the wind direction changes from SW you will have lower odds.
> 
> ...


I just checked out that Rutgers imagery. That is so cool. That has to be some of that best info out there.... Thank you. I never knew water temp could change that quickly and you can actually see it coming. Stuff like that doesn't happen in fresh water fishing. Awesome!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Garboman said:


> You can catch Drum in March with a SW wind.
> 
> Rutgers has a water temp map update you need to pay attention to, you get the day before's information so if the wind direction changes from SW you will have lower odds.
> 
> ...


That is top notch info. I didn't want to really hear "go here and you'll catch fish". I like to know Why a person caught in a particular spot. Anybody is capable of getting lucky without such knowledge. But being able to narrow it down because of temperature and fish behavior ups the success rate. Such things play important factors in fresh water fishing too but being able to physically see them warm pockets moving and changing dramatically up and down the banks is priceless. Are there OBX fisherman who apply a "run and gun" type strategy driving up down the banks fishing these warm pockets as they change daily/hourly?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Oister said:


> That is top notch info. I didn't want to really hear "go here and you'll catch fish". I like to know Why a person caught in a particular spot. Anybody is capable of getting lucky without such knowledge. But being able to narrow it down because of temperature and fish behavior ups the success rate. Such things play important factors in fresh water fishing too but being able to physically see them warm pockets moving and changing dramatically up and down the banks is priceless. Are there OBX fisherman who apply a "run and gun" type strategy driving up down the banks fishing these warm pockets as they change daily/hourly?


Most fellas I am familiar are either too old or too stupid (Most of us are too stupid it happens when the sport you aspire to be great at does not pay anything for 1st place) to chase warm water hourly. If you spend too much time on the internet and in your truck, you are cutting into actual time with a bait in front of a fishes nose. Sometimes when I am on the beach and someone is nearby with their cellphone talking loudly, I have to resist the urge to chuck their phone into the drink...

You get to your preferred location and fish the entire tide or the time you have allotted. I think I am getting too old to fish real hard on the beach, I have fished all night before, but that is a long time to be standing out in the elements with a drum rod in your hand.

I will testify that I was the only one on the beach this morning in KDH practicing pendulum casting which is coming along nicely, so the rest of the Pros must have been either in their trucks headed to Florida or in their racks....Birds were not around, they were thick at the pole road over the weekend, lot of fatback offshore, could have been Drum in the fatback along with BFT.

The Bulldozer that upgraded ramp 44 is behind the dunes now at the Narrows so hopefully he is cutting a path completely around the Narrows to the Point. The Operator is my BFF, he never smiles but he sure makes a good roadway...

I propose an adopt a chick program which allows you access the Point whenever. You sponsor one of the Plover hatchlings on top of Home Depot in Kitty Hawk for a nominal monthly fee, which gets you a bird sticker for your windshield allowing 24 hour 7 Day access during March through June to the Point.

I am thinking about crowd funding a book project. If everyone sends in $50 I will be able to fish every tide this Spring and I will write a book over the Summer about it, I only need 50,000 crowd funders to underwrite the project. Most of the money will go directly to OBX businesses and the rest to a couple of VA Beach Strippers.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Great info as usual Garboman! I'm coming back down In March too and I'll definitely be using that Rutgers map. Thanks bud!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good to see you back on the island, Garbo. I want to be you when I grow up.

Oister, to your original question my take is you're out of luck in March. It's still winter pattern down there till mid-April: doggies and skates. You might get a bluefish built like a piece of 1x8 lumber if you're lucky.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Puppy's are bitting from Kitty Hawk to Frisco right now. Black drum & blues mixed in.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

garboman said:


> ... The operator is my bff, he never smiles but he sure makes a good roadway...
> 
> .


 omg.....lol..... :d 
Never thought I would see BFF on this site...TDF


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I love Garbo's post. Always worth a read for good info and a giggle.

One trip a bunch of years ago I tried chasing water and reports. Worst trip (fishing wise) I had. It was fun and got to see a lot of pretty scenery, but had much better luck reading maps, weather Rutgers and reports, making my decision based on my info and pathetic brain, and going where I thought the fish were going to be. Then drive the beach reading what I see and stopping to fish for an hour or so. If nothing bites I will move to the next hole and try my skillz again. 

As with most things you learn more from failure than from success. Ask at the local shops. In the Upper OBX (Hwy 64 area) don't forget the river/bridges. Sometimes it produces well


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> You can catch Drum in March with a SW wind.
> 
> Rutgers has a water temp map update you need to pay attention to, you get the day before's information so if the wind direction changes from SW you will have lower odds.
> 
> ...


 This was the first drum on Ocracoke from the surf in 05,acording to Tradewinds.. It was in,believe it or not, 49 degree water!! My friend Seabear was with me at the time. Light sw wind and temps had gotten to the 50's on Rutgers site..The fish fought about like a spiny until it as within 50ft of me,then it made to little pitiful runs while boiling on the top to show that he was indeed a drum... haha









Anyway,you asked what CAN be caught in March.. No doubt not a sure thing....


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, it seems I am getting the following notice -

" You haven't posted in some time. Start up a new thread, post to an existing one, just let us know you're still alive! (Promise we'll quit bugging you if you do.)"

- And it also seems that this thread is a good place to fall into compliance. After all, March is just around the corner. 

Who knows what a normal winter or spring is anymore. But last year we had several days of warm weather and South winds at the end of February. I caught my first big drum (44") of 2016 from Ocracoke on March 1st. The day I got that fish involved a ten hour drive to fish for five hours to turn around and drive ten hours back home.. worth every moment. 

Point is, it all depends on the weather. Mostly the wind but there needs to be warm water / air for the wind to blow.. 

And as of now, it's not lookin too bad ...


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Byron/pa said:


> Well, it seems I am getting the following notice -
> 
> " You haven't posted in some time. Start up a new thread, post to an existing one, just let us know you're still alive! (Promise we'll quit bugging you if you do.)"
> 
> ...


That is awesome .... good on you! Drives home seem much shorter when you are basking in the glory of a great catch or trip.

-KBueno


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

sand flea said:


> Good to see you back on the island, Garbo. I want to be you when I grow up.
> 
> Oister, to your original question my take is you're out of luck in March. It's still winter pattern down there till mid-April: doggies and skates. You might get a bluefish built like a piece of 1x8 lumber if you're lucky.


I should have said I was talking about the northern beaches where OP said he's heading. As others note, further south you have a shot at fish depending on the wind.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Byron/pa said:


> Well, it seems I am getting the following notice -
> 
> " You haven't posted in some time. Start up a new thread, post to an existing one, just let us know you're still alive! (Promise we'll quit bugging you if you do.)"
> 
> ...


I have one of those notices too, so maybe this will clear it.
In my limited March OBX fishing experience, it is not a good month.
I did catch some shad from the beach around the unopen Avalon pier.
Another time the Blowtoads were biting, and the ever present dogfish.
A wind out of the NE will cool things down in a hurry.
But, if you want game fish, March is not the best month...maybe you will get lucky.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone..... I switched to mid-march. I'm gonna give it a try but no big deal if no gamefish. It's still recognize for later dates. I'm gonna try to hit a few spots along the stretch. Anything special I need to know about getting to the "point" on Hatteras? I learn up real fast and I stay out of the way. Tolls, permits, restrictions??


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm coming down mid-March as well. I haven't been down since they extended the trundle road behind the dunes to make it easier to get out to the point but driving out shouldn't be a problem. I'm sure Garbo's BFF did a fine job laying it in.  just take the usual precautions, air down the tires, take a shovel, etc. Your going to have to stop at the ranger station and get yourself a permit to drive on the beach as well. Just be courteous, there's plenty of room out there. And whatever you do, don't drive between a vehicle and the breakers. I had a guy do that to me in November and spooled two of my reels as he drove away down the beach. That didn't go over very well. Certain times of the year you have to be on and off the beach by certain times of the day but I don't believe there are any such restrictions in March. Someone else may be able to chime in on that one. Have fun!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The fish are back to biting good after a slow last couple of weeks. My wife and I got over 30 drum yesterday 18"-28" on trout rods.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> The fish are back to biting good after a slow last couple of weeks. My wife and I got over 30 drum yesterday 18"-28" on trout rods.


Secret Spot on Hatteras Island produced Puppy Drum 16-24" in mass quantity, likely several hundred at this one Secret Spot over the last few days.

DD had around 35 Saturday afternoon.

Andrew had 40 Saturday afternoon

I had 35 Saturday Morning, got there late Saturday evening took a couple more and one 16" Striper

I went back next morning at daybreak and totaled 50 for both afternoons, not counting 10 or so I caught in my cast net, got a couple three pound mullet in about ten casts. One net had 5 Puppy Drum and a Mullet. Puppy Drum were quite relieved to see only the Mullet go into the bucket.

I also lost a big one, either a yearling or a full size Drum on a grub/gulp combo, went around structure and broke me off, Daiwa SS was making noise as the Drum took line as he pleased.

Sandbar Sharks 4' to 7' on the incoming tide, both sides of the Point on Sunday afternoon, I had 6 Sharks on got three on the beach, largest was 7' but luckily he cut me off.

I gave at least 5 Puppy Drum a Pardon, and let them go, the rest were Shorts.

Fishing wise it was my best weekend for 2017.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

It is all not easy, there is a price to everything.

Sunburn on face at the moment, have not gotten tan enough to stay out 12 hours on the beach.

I have a wear spot on my right calf where my wader boots have chafed my skin, wear shorts under waders.

Hands a little sore from fishing pretty hard all weekend long.

Back at work in KDH at the moment, sore hands being soothed my the memories of my Trout Rod bowed up to Pups.

There was one smoking Hottie at Cape Point yesterday, She was in all Black, looked out of place at the Point, who parked next to my Truck, the thought of feeding her boyfriend to the Sandbars crossed my mind, but then I bowed up and forgot all about her. After I got cut off the Truck they rode in on was gone, so I started drinking Busch's in the warm sunshine with my toes in the sand and my mind distracted by visions of a Hottie marching around the Point in her little Black Boots.

Still have a large Mullet on Ice, wind is out of the North so I guess I will keep it iced down and dream about next weekend when Dawn will find me at the Secret Spot.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Got to watch out for them ones in black, they are extra nutty.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I got sun burn yesterday myself. Who thinks to use sunscreen in February. I was sore yesterday and even more today. Haven't had a workout like that this year! Heard they are back at it today still most fish 26"to 28" of coarse I'm working.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

With February acting like April, some good drum action could be on very, very soon........... My best and biggest springtime drum were Ocracoke in early March as watertemps were upper 50's and light winds. Going to keep an eye out for possibly and early run down if access is available and ole man winter keeps is A$$ away with no March snow dump!


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Coming down to KDH Thurs night and staying until Monday. May have to drive down south if this keeps up!


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hatteras/Oregon inlet winds??


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a couple of friends who live in OBX and fish year round. I saw a couple pics of nice trout they caught from Little Bridge recently.


----------

